# Hola from New Mexico



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Hi Folks!

I am a working mom from Albuquerque NM. I have always been really interested in genetics and breeding animals but have never indulged due to ethical concerns and over-population issues. But now I am in a place in my life where I have some free time and disposable income and I want to create my own line of mice that breeds true, so I am going for it!

No mice yet, will probably end up with pet store mice, but am checking out Craigslist and other sites to try to find some higher quality starters. If anyone knows any breeders in the SW US, I'd love to hear about them.

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings from Arkansas! We just had someone the other day looking for another breeder in Arizona. There are also breeders in Colorado, Texas, and California.


----------

